
Porn Site Breaks Down Searches By Country - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/13/porn-site-breaks-down-searches-by-country-surprising-no-one/
======
meepmorp
That's kind of fascinating. Just looking around a bit, it seems very common in
most parts of the world covered to search for one's own nationality as the
most common term (Norwegians looking for Norway, Argentines looking for
Argentina, etc). Americans seem to look for genres like teen, lesbian, mom,
bbw, etc. Even big states like CA, NY, or TX don't seem interested in
searching for people from their own states.

I don't know how representative the samples are, nor how correct my impression
is, but I found it interesting.

~~~
roc
I'd imagine that's because much of the net is US-centric by default and
there's less variance/no language barrier between NY/CA/TX, as there would be
between, say, Brazil/Argentina or Germany/Norway.

------
arbuge
I'm guessing that this site is biggest in one country (USA?) and alot of those
other countries have small sample sets to go on. Searches in many non-US
countries are very specific to one porn star, which seems odd.

Would need data on traffic by country to clarify that. If this kind of thing
is important to you, that is...

~~~
throwaway125
Checked out some European countries and most seemed to have reasonable results
until I got to Iceland. The results from Iceland do indeed suggest the sample
set is way too small for some regions.

~~~
Avalaxy
How about countries like Romania... 'Mom and son'. -What?

~~~
randomchars
That one is listed for Hungary too. Looking at local sites and it seems that
it's quite a popular fetish here.

~~~
notahacker
Is there much of a fetish for gay koreans and gay grandpas in Hungary?

It seems more likely the results are dominated by searches from one person,
especially when there are no results for Slovakians or most of the Balkan
states at all.

~~~
arbuge
On the same note, everybody in Peru would be searching for gay porn if their
sample set was representative.

~~~
andrewcooke
well, i'm glad chile has company.

------
ScottWhigham
Some of these just come across as though someone said, "We have to come up
with ten search terms for each state and country - do something so that every
location gets ten results!":

1) Kentucky's #1 search term is "free gay porn" - pretty specific relative to
all the other terms elsewhere

2) Iowa's #6 is "backroom casting couch" but Wyoming's #3 is "brcc". That's
either poor data warehousing practices, or an intentional choice to say
"People who type the term in are differentiated from people who use the
acronym." I'm assuming that it's poor data warehousing or small sample size
given how "milf" is in almost every state but not one state has the fully-
spelled out version.

3) Mississippi's results are skewed relative to what most people think about
Mississippi. For a state that is supposed to be 60% Caucasian[1], their top
search terms are not very Caucasian-like. I'm thinking small sample size here.

4) Connecticut's #10 result is "lisa ann"

5) Maine has both "ebony" and "black" as top search terms

6) Most of the South American listings have some variation of the country
name.

7) Every result in Peru is gay. Clearly this is either small sample size,
marketing, or "other".

I'm surprised more people aren't focusing on the "dirty data" (pun intended).
Clearly something is weird with the data - it's either working on small sample
sizes, or there's been some poor work done to get it to this point (not enough
work done, for example).

[1] <http://quickfacts.census.gov/qfd/states/28000.html>

~~~
saraid216
"lisa ann" comes up in a large number of countries, too. I'm really not sure
how to interpret that.

Israel's #3 search was "college rules". Not "college".

Nigeria's #3 search was "things i jack off to".

------
dimitar
As I saw this news story over and over on different sites, all I thought was..
who is the PR genius behind this?

What better way to establish yourself "The World's Biggest Porn Search
Engine." than having non-porn media legitimize you for free?

~~~
niggler
What is a "porn search engine"? Wouldn't _google_ be the biggest?

~~~
saraid216
It very well might not be, depending on how you define "porn search engine".
If you mean "search engine on which porn searches are _ever_ conducted", then
sure. Otherwise, it's far more up in the air.

------
randomstring
Having worked on search engines for over 10 years and seen what people search
for first hand from the logs, these lists are the PG-13 version. Which is for
the best. Some things cannot be un-seen.

~~~
randomchars
So can we get a Rated R version?

------
Udo
Hm. They labeled Oregon "Nevada", there is no info on how many searches these
lists represent, and I'm not sure what half of these terms mean (most
bizarrely "Straight (gay)"?) - but otherwise it's very interesting. I would
have assumed a priori that stereotypical national fetishes feature more
clearly, but instead people seem to search for their own country in the first
place.

~~~
chimeracoder
> (most bizarrely "Straight (gay)"?)

There's a whole subgenre of gay porn featuring 'straight' men having sex with
other men.

It varies from 'guys who look "passably" straight' to 'guys who are "straight"
and have girlfriends but get tricked/coerced into having sex with other men".

------
jff
Wow, South America really, really likes gay porn. Look at Peru--every one of
the top searches is tagged "(gay)". I wonder why that is; are many Peruvians
gay? Do straight Peruvians simply not view porn?

~~~
andrewcooke
i think they may be based on very small sample sizes.

~~~
lilsunnybee
or straight peruvians simply use a different search engine for their porn.

------
colmvp
Strange how Asian is top ten USA, even moreso than Ebony considering there are
more African-American men and women in the U.S. than Asians. The more general
terms (Teen, College, Creampie) would most likely primarily show Caucasian
stars.

~~~
saraid216
One reason for this is that "ebony" gets split with "black", whereas "asian"
isn't strongly split by anything else.

------
unemployed
India likes rape.

~~~
MrRed
And chinese dig japanese

~~~
CapitalistCartr
And Kentucky favors gay porn. I wonder about the sample size.

~~~
sroerick
Check out the preponderance of ebony porn and black gay porn in the Deep
South. Virginias, Kentucky, Mississippi, Georgia.

<http://www.splcenter.org/get-informed/hate-map> for comparison...

~~~
steauengeglase
Most of these groups are very small with little influence (though some are
very active politically, though it isn't listed, the Sons of Confederate
Veterans loves to make life hard for state legislators and Governors). Many of
these are literally holes in the wall, like The Redneck Shop in SC (not
discrediting racism in the SE, but most people have other things to do with
their time).

What is really going on:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Black_belt_counties.png>

Also you have a disproportionate number of historically black colleges in the
South as compared to the rest of the US. Upper-middle black households are
more likely to send their kids to schools like Spelman and Morehouse and if
kids like anything, they like sex.

~~~
sroerick
Awesome, thanks for this, this is good data literacy

------
_quasimodo
People in iceland like strange stuff, compared to other european countries.

edit: as other people noted, the sample size is probably too small there.

------
jck
Its interesting how most of the "racist" southern states(sc,ga etc) have ebony
as the top search term.

------
awwstn2
Bug: It thinks Oregon is Nevada.

------
freefrag
Have you seen Peru? How does that country sustain itself

~~~
rhdoenges
What are you insinuating?

------
snake_plissken
now i need to go watch what a creampie is. it's rather popular here in the US

~~~
saraid216
I'd honestly advise using Urban Dictionary instead. A creampie may or may not
be disgusting, but if it is, you'd probably prefer a textual description.

<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=creampie>

------
blob4000
Lebanon: into weird stuff.

------
snake_plissken
ohh lord the middle east needs some help finding the good/non-whacked out
material

